# ואילילה



## Isidore Demsky

Is ואילילה Masculine or Feminine?

And does it mean "I howl"?


----------



## ystab

Neither. It is a first person singular future cohort + conjunctive vav. The root is י-ל-ל in the Hif'il Binyan.

Yes. I howl, I cry.


----------



## Isidore Demsky

ystab said:


> Neither. It is a first person singular future cohort + conjunctive vav. The root is י-ל-ל in the Hif'il Binyan.
> 
> Yes. I howl, I cry.



So it's neuter?


----------



## trigel

Isidore Demsky said:
			
		

> So it's neuter?



It's _epicene_ (is used for both feminine and masculine). (There's no neuter gender in Hebrew.)


----------



## arielipi

Future/past first singular person is neuter in hebrew - the only case.
Just to note - the form you brought feels more biblical - ואילל sounds more modern.


----------



## Isidore Demsky

arielipi said:


> Future/past first singular person is neuter in hebrew - the only case.
> Just to note - the form you brought feels more biblical - ואילל sounds more modern.



I think it is biblical but I can't remember the passage.

Does anyone know what the numerical values of the letters are?


----------



## ystab

I found it in Micah 1:8.

ו = 6
א = 1
י = 10
ל = 30
ה = 5
Total: 92.

Just be careful when you charge words with meanings when you do not master the language.


----------



## Isidore Demsky

Thank you.

So ואילילה means "yes, I will cry"?


----------



## ystab

"and I will cry" to be more precise.


----------



## Isidore Demsky

arielipi said:


> Future/past first singular person is neuter in hebrew - the only case.
> Just to note - the form you brought feels more biblical - ואילל sounds more modern.



I didn't think Biblical Hebrew had a future tense?


----------



## arielipi

Because vaayalela is not future, it is stative.


----------

